# Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"​*

Der Deutsche Meeresangler Verband veröffentlichte am Sonntag den 12.03.2017 auf seiner Webseite eine Meldung, wonach in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ein neuer Beschluss ergangen sei. 

So soll danach künftig bei Kontrollen in M-V das Baglimit nicht mehr auf den Angler bezogen kontrolliert werden, sondern auf den ganzen Kutter.

Grundlage der Meldung ist wohl ein Gespräch mit Minister Backhaus vom 11.03.2017 (der DMV schreibt vom 11.02.2017 ?)



> _Aktuelle Information:
> Anlandung Dorsch für Angelkutter in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
> Unter aktiver Beteiligung des Deutschen Meeresangler-Verband sowie des Landesangler Verband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist gestern folgender Beschluss zur Kontrollpaxis ergangen:
> 
> ...



Das wäre natürlich eine gute Nachricht für Angler und das Angeln. Bei so grundlegenden und weitreichenden Änderungen wollten wir uns, bevor wir diese Meldung auf unseren Kanälen verbreiten, allerdings nicht auf eine einzelne Veröffentlichung des Meeresanglerverbands verlassen, und uns das kurz auch vom Ministerium bestätigen lassen. 

Wir beschäftigen uns mit dem Baglimit schon seitdem es erste Pläne dazu in der EU gab und nach allen bisherigen Informationen ist es derzeit nicht vorstellbar die EU-Verordnung so zu umgehen. 

Auch Nachfragen bei seriösen Verbänden (u. a. DFV, Generalsekretär Dr. Breckling: _„Wir sind neugierig, wie diese Regelung in Einklang mit den unmittelbar geltenden EU-Rechtsvorschriften zu bringen ist.“_) ergaben, dass es kaum denkbar ist, dass Mecklenburg Vorpommern mit seinem Minister hier einen Weg gefunden haben könnte, um das Baglimit so auszuhebeln.

Nachfolgend daher unsere Anfrage ans Ministerium:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Blume,
> der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband e.V. verbreitet auf seinen Seiten, dass mit Minister Backhaus dank der Arbeit des DMV und des LAV Mecklenburg Vorpommern ausgemacht wäre, dass bei Kontrollen bezüglich Baglimit Dorsch in Mecklenburg Vorpommern nicht mehr wie von der EU gefordert, der einzelne Angler limitiert wäre, sondern der Kutter.
> Bei den Beispielrechnungen wurde dabei sogar noch die Besatzung dazu gerechnet.
> Siehe:
> ...



Die sehr schnell erfolgte Antwort bestätigte unsere Befürchtung, auch in MeckPomm hat sich leider gar nichts geändert:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> anlässlich des hier infrage stehenden Gespräches wurde durch Herrn Minister Dr. Backhaus dargelegt, dass in der Freizeitfischerei im Februar und März 2017 nicht mehr als drei Dorsche und in den übrigen Monaten 2017 nicht mehr als fünf Dorsche pro Angler und Tag behalten werden dürfen.
> 
> ...



Es bleibt also alles beim Alten.

Warum der DMV diese Meldung veröffentlichte und verbreitet, dass unter seiner aktiven Beteiligung ein Beschluss zur Kontrollpraxis ergangen sei, bleibt unverständlich.

Es gibt und gab keinerlei "Genehmigung" des Ministers.

In einem Telefonat mit dem Ministerium wurde auch das Befremden über die Veröffentlichungen des DMV ausgedrückt.

Man habe sich bereits in Verbindung gesetzt und auf die oben auch uns zugegangene Mail verwiesen, dass keinesfalls ein Angler mehr als die erlaubten 3 oder 5 Dorsche laut EU-Verordnung mitnehmen dürfe, da dies klar gegen EU-Recht verstossen würde.

Thomas
Finkbeiner


*Aktualisierung 14.03. 2017:*

Der DMV hat jetzt zum dritten mal (wir haben alles gesichert) seine Darstellung auf seiner Seite geändert.

Nun hat er es so übernommen, wie es uns auch vom Ministerium geschrieben wurde!

Mit der Ausnahme, dass sie immer noch die Besatzung mitzählen, bei der möglichen Anlandung pro Kutter (die vollkommen wurscht ist, weil es nur ein Baglimit pro Angler und keine "Kutterquote" gibt).

Ebenfalls ist NICHTS MEHR zu lesen von eine "Genehmigung" des Ministers, nun steht nur noch was von "in Zusammenarbeit mit Till Backhaus".

Damit entlarvt sich der DMV selber in seiner Inkompetenz.

Es wird wieder einmal mehr gezeigt, wie schädlich für Angler solche Verbände im Rest-DAFV sind, die sich sowohl bei Ministerien wie öffentlich lächerlich machen.


----------



## Salora (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



> Minister Dr. Backhaus erwägt, sich dafür einsetzen, dass die sich für 2017 auf den Angler beziehende Tagesfangbegrenzung *ab 2018* auf das Fahrzeug und die Anzahl der Angler je Fahrzeug beziehen wird.



Was soll das denn? Geht man denn in MV heute schon davon aus das wir auch im kommenden Jahr mit einer Fangbegrenzung seitens der EU rechnen müssen? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Laut Telefonat, ja.....

Aber das entscheidet ja Europa, BRD und die Länder müssen dann eben umsetzen.

Wird aber nicht mit Aufhebung gerechnet..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Die haben einfach das Personal vom Kutter noch mit dazu gerechnet (immer plus 2 Mann) - wie immer die auf diese schräge Tour kommen, da das Baglimit ja ne personenbezogene (> pro Angler) Geschichte ist..

Und es wurde ja noch nicht mal bestätigt, dass Minister Backhaus sich konkret für eine Kutterquote 2018 einsetzen will, er erwägt das nur laut Mail - geschweige denn, dass das schon 2017 gelten würde.

Avanti Dilettanti ....

DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV - passt schon zusammen (wobei schon interessant ist, dass ich auf Seiten des LAV keine solche Meldung gefunden habe, obwohl die ja dabei waren laut DMV.).....


----------



## Flatfish86 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Wird schon mit geworben.
http://www.kutter-moret.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Wie schreibt Ralf Detering auf der Facebook- Seite des DMV so schön... "nur sachliche und vernünftige Gespräche  bewegen etwas." Respekt!

Sachlich? Vernünftig?

Der reitet Angler in die Scheixxe, die aufgrund der Meldung gegen EU Recht verstoßen und erwischt werden!!!! Das ist also sachlich und vernünftig?

Ich habe heute das zuständige Ministerium in MVP aufgefordert, für eine offizielle Klarstellung zu sorgen. Falsche Informationen aus einem Verband- das die Verbanditen immer noch in der Lage sind, eine Steigerung von inkompetent zu finden. Respekt!

Gott bewahre uns vor geistigen Nichtschwimmern! Ich hoffe, dass die zuständgen Ministerien diese Aktion des DMV als Anlass nehmen, sich ihre Gesprächspartner zu wichtigen Themen zuküftig nach vorzuweisender Kompetenz auswählen und auf Selbstdarsteller verzichten.

Ich fordere den DMV an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal öffentlich auf, sich zukünftig aus solchen Gesprächen rauszuhalten, um weiteren Schaden von uns Anglern fernzuhalten. Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

so ich bin jetzt bei ner veranstaltung und habe meine 3 dorsche und höre auf zu angeln.....veranstaltung zu ende nun wollen einige angelkollegen ihre dorsche nicht und schenken die mir ....beim verlassendes kutters werde ich kontrolliert und habe zu viel fisch....WAS NUN ????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Dann bist Du dran, da Du die Dorsche anlandest! Das wurde mir heute vom Ministerium bestätigt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Siehe oben, schreibt das Ministerium doch auch eindeutig.
3/5 Dorsche - und wer erwischt wird mit mehr, ist mit einer OWI dran..

Eindeutigst und klar.


----------



## Ørret (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Und wahrscheinlich nimmt der Detering auch noch an der Anglerdemo teil und glaubt auch noch,daß man ihn dort als Helden abfeiern wird#q#q#q

Merkt der eigentlich überhaupt noch was?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er daran teilnimmt. Erstens ist ihm das vermutlich nicht "sachlich und vernünftig" genug |kopfkrat und zweitens fehlt die Bühne, um sich darzustellen.... Da wäre er nur einer von viele. Das passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zu ihm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Ørret schrieb:


> Merkt der eigentlich überhaupt noch was?


Er ist Verbandler - also rhetorische Frage???


----------



## Ørret (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er ist Verbandler - also rhetorische Frage???



Es gibt ja auch gute Verbandler..... Zugegebenermaßen leider viel zu wenige:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ist doch eindeutig genug und dann im Kontext glasklar:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> anlässlich des hier infrage stehenden Gespräches wurde durch Herrn Minister Dr. Backhaus dargelegt, dass in der Freizeitfischerei im Februar und März 2017 nicht mehr als drei Dorsche und in den übrigen Monaten 2017 nicht mehr als fünf Dorsche pro Angler und Tag behalten werden dürfen.



Dazu dann noch den Verordnungstext der EU:


> *Artikel 7*
> *Maßnahmen für die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch in den Unterdivisionen 22-24 *
> (1) In  der  Freizeitfischerei  dürfen  in  den  Unterdivisionen  22-24  nicht  mehr  als  fünf  Exemplare  Dorsch  pro  Fischer und Tag behalten werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Es geht NICHT drum was bestraft wird (das wird schwierig), sondern dass NACH WIE VOR KEIN ANGLER *LEGAL *MEHR  fangen und mitnehmen DÜRFTE als nach EU-Verordnung.

Es gibt keine "Kutterquote", sondern nach wie vor NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH ein Baglimit für den einzelnen Angler.

Zeigt sich auch schon daran (KLAR UND EINDEUTIG!!):


> Minister Dr. Backhaus erwägt, sich dafür einsetzen, dass die sich für 2017 auf den Angler beziehende Tagesfangbegrenzung ab 2018 auf das Fahrzeug und die Anzahl der Angler je Fahrzeug beziehen wird.



Egal was DMV da fabuliert....


----------



## Ossipeter (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch eindeutig genug und dann im Kontext glasklar:
> 
> 
> Dazu dann noch den Verordnungstext der EU:



Der Text lautet "Behalten"! ist das schon definiert und festgeschrieben?. Behalten ab wann, bis wann?? Abgehakt? Ordnungsgemäß geschlachtet und im Eimer, der wem gehört? Bei der Kontrolle am Aussteigen im Besitz, heisst am Mann??


----------



## Werraschreck (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Gilt das Baglimit auch in Dänemark bzw. Polen? Oder nur wieder deutscher Alleinwahn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> Gilt das Baglimit auch in Dänemark bzw. Polen? Oder nur wieder deutscher Alleinwahn?



EU-Regelung
Ices 22 - 24, Dänemark ab Kattegatt hoch und östlich ab Bornholm darf wieder  frei gefangen werden. Betrifft hauptsächlich Rügen, Fehmarn, Kleiner Belt, Langeland etc..

Weitere Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064

Infos MeckPomm LALLF (Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei) zum Baglimit:
http://www.lallf.de/Verhalten-beim-Angeln.123.0.html


----------



## Kleiner-Andre (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

aber selbstverständlich werden wir auch im nächsten Jahr das "Baglimit" aufgedrückt bekommen... da die sehr genau wissen das dieser Schwachsinn nicht zur Erholung der Dorschpopulation führen wird... wie auch wenn die deutschen Angler einen nach dem Anderen verbraten bekommen und die die wirklich Schaden anrichten mit riesigen Schleppnetzen und Ähnlichem... weiter machen dürfen wie zuvor... ganz zu schweigen von den Dänen, Franzosen, Polen usw...  Es ist eher davon auszugehen das wenn die merken das der Dorsch sich nicht erholt, die Fangbegrenzung bei den Anglern noch erhöht wird auf 3 im normalen und gar keinen in der Schonzeit... was ich sicher auch noch verstehen und verkraften könnte wenn es tatsächlich für Alle gilt und nicht nur für Angler... aber sowas wird nie einer machen... Geld regiert die Welt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Behalten, anlanden oder wie auch immer die Formulierung lautet. Fakt ist, dass es - entgegen der Meldung des DMV e.V. -keine Änderungen der Baglimit Rechtsvorschrift gibt!

Ja, es gibt natürlich Probleme mit der Beweislast. Aber das war auch schon am 01. Januar so und hat auch nichts mit Gesprächen von irgendwelchen Verbandsleuten zu tun.

Jeder Angler darf 5 (3) Dorsche behalten. Hat er mehr im Eimer und gibt bei einer Kontrolle zu, dass diese ihm gehören, hat er eine OWI am Hals.

Ich überlege jetzt gerade, wie sich das auf einem Kutter zukünftig verhält. Es sind 10 Angler an Bord und 30 Dorsche dürfen demnach im März gefangen werden. 8 Angler fangen 3 Dorsche, der neunte Angler hat 5 und der zehnte Angler hat erst einen Dorsch. Jetzt fängt der zehnte Angler seinen zweiten Dorsch, der ihm per EU Verordnung zusteht. Muss dann der neunte Angler einen Dorsch wieder reinwerfen, wenn der zehnte Angler seinen zweiten Dorsch behalten möchte? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Nochmal, ganz einfach und klar laut Ministerium:
*Für 2017 KEINE Kutterquote!*

Erst ab 2018 *VIELLEICHT!*

KLAR UND EINDEUTIG!!:



> Minister Dr. Backhaus erwägt, sich dafür einsetzen,* dass die sich für 2017 auf den Angler beziehende Tagesfangbegrenzung* ab 2018 auf das Fahrzeug und die Anzahl der Angler je Fahrzeug beziehen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Natürlich ist das alles absurd...........

Komplett...

Haben ja Verbände die Finger drin...


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Oh man!
Wo ist der Kopfschuß-smiley?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

nu hastes - dem DMV gings in meinen Augen nur drum (persönliche Meinung, keine faktische Behauptung), seine Wettangelveranstaltungen weiter auf Kuttern hier durchführen zu können. 
Deswegen auch deren Einrechnung vom Personal, um möglichst viel Dorsch "verteilen" zu können in der "Kutterquote"..

Denn wenn der Sieger 7 Dorsche bei nem Angler-Baglimit von 5 hätte, kann man da die Siegermeldung wohl kaum veröffentlichen.... (siehe LALLF; Strafe bis 75.000 Euro bei Überschreitung Baglimit) 

An normale Angler, Brandung,  Spinnfischer, Kayak, Belly, Kleinboot etc. haben die in meinen Augen nicht mal nen Gedanken verschwendet..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nu hastes - dem DMV gings in meinen Augen nur drum (persönliche Meinung, keine faktische Behauptung), seine Wettangelveranstaltungen weiter auf Kuttern hier durchführen zu können.
> Deswegen auch deren Einrechnung vom Personal, um möglichst viel Dorsch "verteilen" zu können..
> 
> An normale Angler, Brandung,  Spinnfischer, Kayak, Belly, Kleinboot etc. haben die in meinen Augen nicht mal nen Gedanken verschwendet..



Der DMV hat einmal mehr gezeigt, dass er ausschließlich seine Interessen - dass Wettangeln/ Veranstaltungen - vertritt! Ähnlich wie schon bei dem Gespräch mit Frau Rodust, wo es um die 1000 Dorsche ging. Armselig von so einem kleinen und zugleich unbedeutenden Verband, der sich als gemeinnützig darstellt. 

Ich warte jetzt auf eine Gegendarstellung vom DMV e.V., die ja sicherlich zeitnah folgen wird, da Herr Deterding ja von Hetze und Lügen bei Facebook gegenüber dem Anglerboard geschrieben hat. Ich gehe davon aus, das er sehr, sehr kurzfristig seinen Trumpf aus dem Ärmel zieht und öffentlich mit Hilfe von Herrn Backhaus darstellen wird, dass das Anglerboard gelogen hat, genauso wie das Schreiben von der zuständigen Behörde (Herr Blume) nur gefälscht ist...

Bevor so etwas die Runde macht und das jemand noch glaubt- ich habe von Herrn Blume eine ähnliche, aber inhaltlich identische Antwort erhalten. Thomas schreibt hier natürlich die Wahrheit!


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Moin in die Runde. Ich finde das Limit völlig i.O. 

Es war schon etwa die letzten 3 Jahre schwierig mit den Dorschen. Wer in 2016 öfter mit dem Boot angeln war, wird gemerkt haben, daß ein Jahrgang fehlt. Entweder waren die Dorsche unter 25cm, oder gleich über 45cm lang. Alle haben gejammert über die Fänge. 

Auch vom Strand aus. Lieber einen Dorsch als ständig Meerforellen, habe ich öfter gehört und war auch so. Leider wird das Meerforellenprojekt jetzt nicht weiter geführt, weil der Verein Insolvenz anmelden mußte. Wegen Steuernachzahlungen|rolleyes

So konnte das mit dem Dorsch nicht weiter gehen. Angler und Fischer sägen an ihrem Ast. Lassen wir den Dorschen doch Zeit zur Regeneration. Sollen die Kutter sich auf Plattfisch spezialisieren oder auf Hering. Jetzt hört das auch auf mit den Bildern von einem Haufen Dorsch in der Kiste. 

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht den Kleinsten reinwerfen und weiter angeln. Auch wenn es kaum Kontrollen geben wird.

Und es ist mir auch egal welcher Verband sich mit wem streitet. Das ist alles weit weg von der Realität.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Entweder waren die Dorsche unter 25cm, oder gleich über 45cm lang. Alle haben gejammert über die Fänge.

also ich kann nicht klagen habe immer alle größen gefangen durch die bank ...aber gemeckert wurde immer !!!! nur wer richtig angeln kann der  fängt....das die fabrikschiffe den dorsch ausgedünnt haben das ist klar wie kloßbrühe da MUSS ein riegel vorgeschoben werden ...siehe glasaal illegal.....aber das interessiert nicht die oberen 10000 hauptsache der angler kann drangsaliert werden.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Es geht hier nicht drum, was ihr über Dorschlimit  denkt...

Sondern,  was der DMV veröffentlicht hat, die Aussage des Ministeriums und seriöser Verbände wie des DFV dazu und dass das alles nicht übereinstimmt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*Aktualisierung 14.03. 2017:*

Der DMV hat jetzt zum dritten mal (wir haben alles gesichert) seine Darstellung auf seiner Seite geändert:
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/

Nun hat er es so übernommen, wie es uns auch vom Ministerium geschrieben wurde!

Mit der Ausnahme, dass sie immer noch die Besatzung mitzählen, bei der möglichen Anlandung pro Kutter (die vollkommen wurscht ist, weil es nur ein Baglimit pro Angler und keine "Kutterquote" gibt).

Ebenfalls ist NICHTS MEHR zu lesen von eine "Genehmigung" des Ministers, nun steht nur noch was von "in Zusammenarbeit mit Till Backhaus".

Damit entlarvt sich der DMV selber in seiner Inkompetenz.

Es wird wieder einmal mehr gezeigt, wie schädlich für Angler solche Verbände im Rest-DAFV sind, die sich sowohl bei Ministerien wie öffentlich lächerlich machen.

PS:


Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Wird schon mit geworben.
> http://www.kutter-moret.de/



Da steht noch die alte, vormalige DMV-Fassung....

Mal sehen, wann die auch merken, dass sie hier falsch informiert wurden..


----------



## Ørret (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Wenn die Nummer nicht so schädlich für uns Angler wäre, dann müsste man sich eigentlich kaputt lachen über soviel Dillettantismus#q

Der DMV ist ja echt nur noch ein Witz#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Wie auch der DAFV, LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm, die beim Thema Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ ja genauso versagt haben...

Eine Sorte.......................



Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn die Nummer nicht so schädlich für uns Angler wäre


ja, mich kotzt das auch immer an, wenn man in Bezug auf unfähige Verbände immer wieder recht bekommen muss...

Viel lieber würde ich Verbände für Erfolge loben, Abschaffung von Verboten und Einschränkungen, statt sie für deren dauerndes Versagen anprangern zu müssen...

Aber ich muss eben berichten, wie es ist................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Schade finde ich, dass der DMV hier eine Möglichkeit liegen lassen hat, wahre Größe zu zeigen!

Erstens hätte man die Anschuldigungen gegenüber dem Anglerboard (Lügen) klarstellen müssen und zweitens still und heimlich die Meldung zu ändern, finde ich persönlich peinlich!!!!

In meinen Augen hätte man schreiben müssen "Nach Hinweisen im Internet und von Anglern haben wir noch einmal Rücksprache mit der zuständigen Behörde gehalten und es gab Missverständnisse in der Auslegung der Gespräche zu der Kontrollpraxis". Die Chance hatte der DMV, lässt aber weiterhin die Lügenvorwürfe im Raum stehen sowie die falsche Meldung bezüglich der Kontrollpraxis.

Sollte die Verwaltungsvorschrift für die Kontrollpraxis dahingehend geändert werden, dass a) die Besatzung mit in die Quote zählt und b) eine Kutterquote nicht beanstandet wird, ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen.

Wir Angler benötigen Rechtssicherheit und keine schwammigen Formulierungen und Regelungen mit "wenn und aber" oder irgendeine Art von Flickschusterei! DIe EU Verordnung ist deutlich formuliert und sollte von Behörden und Verbänden mit Vorbildfunktion akzeptiert und umgesetzt werden.

Oder darf ich als Angler ab sofort Rechtsvorschriften nach eigenem Ermessen auslegen?

Ich frage mich, wie der DMV bei einer Veranstaltung eine Siegerehrung vornehmen will. Auch für den DMV gilt EU Recht und bei 5 (3) Dorschen ist Schluss für jeden Angler.

Man munkelt ja, dass Veranstaltungen - zumindest in SH - verstärkt kontrolliert werden sollen.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Der DMV hat, laut mir vorliegenden Unterlagen, keine 600 Mitglieder...
Was hat die geritten, sich auf so dünnes Eis zu begeben und konsequenterweise darin einbrachen ?
Verstehe ich nicht und es ist mir unverständlich, wie man sich selbst so zerlegen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Es ist für mich die im Rest-DAFV typische Kompetenz der Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt.

Wieso wundert Dich das???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der DMV hat, laut mir vorliegenden Unterlagen, keine 600 Mitglieder...
> Was hat die geritten, sich auf so dünnes Eis zu begeben und konsequenterweise darin einbrachen ?
> Verstehe ich nicht und es ist mir unverständlich, wie man sich selbst so zerlegen kann.



Manche wollen sich halt öffentlich gerne feiern lassen. In diesem Fall ein klassisches Eigentor würde ich mal behaupten.

Hätte man einfach im stillen Kämmerlein diese "Kontrollpraxis" für Veranstaltungen des DMV umgesetzt, hätte das niemanden interessiert, weil es niemand mitbekommen hätte.

So darf die Behörde - zu Recht! - auf geltende EU Rechtsvorschriften verweisen...

Davon mal ab, ist die Meldung ja immer noch falsch, da die Besatzung weiterhin eingerechnet worden ist und eine Übertragung der Quote nicht zulässig ist. Man munkelt, dass noch eine 4. Korrektur erfolgen wird


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Das muss man sich mal vorstellen! Die haben jetzt eine Pressemeldung auf der ersten Seite, die nichts - absolut gar nichts - neues aussagt :q:q.

Die haben solange rumkorrigiert, dass es da heute so steht, wie es bereits am 01. Januar 2017 hätte da stehen können. Somit finde ich das Gespräch vom Samstag mit dem Minister völlig gelungen... Der Minister muss viel Zeit haben |rolleyes.

Wenn die Besatzung mitangelt und ihre Quote ausschöpft, sind die Zahlen auch richtig. War am 01. Januar bereits so...

Sind ja "mögliche" Anlandezahlen. Möglich wäre aber auch, dass man als Verband Fischereirecht akzetiert und respektert!

Anstatt einfach das Ding zu löschen oder den Rücken gerade zu machen und zu sagen, war halt nicht ganz richtig, arbeitet man mit Hochdruck daran, sich noch weiter lächerlich zu machen. Respekt!


----------



## August (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

nun ja wenn es einen Preis für Totale Fehlentscheidungen Gäbe würde Deterding den wohl Gewinnen 

Er Spielt sich auf seiner Seite als retter der Angler auf dabei sind es genau solche leute wie er welche die Angler in die Ka...e Reiten 

und wie Fisherbandit1000 in seinem beitrag schrieb munkelt man nicht nur von der Änderung welche noch kommen wird sondern er wird Sie machen müssen den alles was dort steht befindet sich mit sich selbst im Wiederspruch  




> 12 Mann. Kutter. in. der. Schonzeit. bis. 01.04.2017. 42. STÜCK




und dann kommt Natürlich 



> Sofern. jedoch. nachgewiesen. werden. kann, dass. ein. Angler. mehr. als. 3/5 selbstgefangene. Dorsche. angelandet. hat, wird. dieses. als. Ordnungswiedrigkeit. geahndet.





Eine Frage steht immernoch Offen wie will der Deterding noch mal zur Hölle 3,5 Dorsche fangen  oder 3,15 Dorsche keine ahnung ob der im mathe Unterricht gefehlt hat oder was getrunken hatte als er das gepostet hat

jetzt ist die verwirrung Perfekt und keiner weis mehr was Richtig ist he he
was jetzt der satz mit der Mögliche Anlandungen ja nur Unterstreicht


----------



## Ørret (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Zitat: Sofern jedoch nachgewiesen werden kann.....

Was soll das eigentlich heißen????Ist doch irgendwie ein öffentlicher Aufruf zum Beschiss. #q

Das kann man einfach nicht Ernst nehmen!


----------



## nostradamus (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

hi,

hat jemand eigentlich eine Info, wie hoch die Ordnungswiedrigkeit ausfällt bzw. wird?

danke
mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

bis 75.000 €

Siehe:
Infos MeckPomm LALLF (Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Lebensmittelsicherheit und Fischerei) zum Baglimit:
http://www.lallf.de/Verhalten-beim-Angeln.123.0.html



Ørret schrieb:


> Zitat: Sofern jedoch nachgewiesen werden kann.....


Ist normal, dass Dir alles nachgewiesen werden muss..

Dass der Minister keine "Genehmigung" (zum bescheixx....."??) erteilt hat, wie es ursprünglich beim DMV zu lesen war, ist daher nur logisch...

Die werden da auch interveniert haben und deswegen haben die vom DMV dann auch den Schwanz eingezogen...


----------



## nostradamus (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Immer gerne....


----------



## brassenkiller (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Für mich ist das Schwachsinn mit der Begrenzung auf Dorsch.
Die Berufs.-und Nebenerwerbsfischerei darf weiter RAUBBAU betreiben .
Wenn ich sehe in Kappeln ,wenn die großen Fischkutter kommen haben die im Durschnitt 10 bis 30 Kisten Dorsch jeden Tag .Da sollten die einen Riegel vorsetzen.Und nicht den Anglern ,das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## brassenkiller (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Egal wo ,op in Meckpomm oder Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Das ist hier nicht das Thema, dazu haben wir genügend andere Threads rund ums Baglimit..:
Weitere Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320713
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323064

Hier gehts um die Geschichte, wie der DMV da rumeiert und Anger blamiert und dem Angeln schadet..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 14.03. 2017:
> 
> Der DMV hat jetzt zum dritten mal (wir haben alles gesichert) seine Darstellung auf seiner Seite geändert:
> http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Zitat:"Sofern. jedoch.  nachgewiesen. werden. kann, dass. ein. Angler. mehr. als. 3/5  selbstgefangene. Dorsche. *angelandet*. hat, wird. dieses. als.  Ordnungswiedrigkeit. geahndet."

Ist dies vom DMV?

Dann möchte ich dezent darauf hinweisen das Anlanden an Land bringen heisst! 
An Land!

Heisst, der Angler darf soviel Fisch/ Dorsch auf dem Kutter fangen und töten wie beliebt . Jedoch nur die erlaubte Menge an Dorsch an Land bringen. Der Rest geht Tod über Bord.

Die ist doch wohl eindeutig vom DMV falsch beschrieben.  |kopfkrat

Als DMV- Fachmann und Küstenbewohner sollte man doch wissen was Anlanden bedeutet.  
Ich versteh es nicht...


----------



## brassenkiller (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Tut mir Leid für Dich ,aber was ich da geschrieben habe ist das Thema


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"Sofern. jedoch.  nachgewiesen. werden. kann, dass. ein. Angler. mehr. als. 3/5  selbstgefangene. Dorsche. *angelandet*. hat, wird. dieses. als.  Ordnungswiedrigkeit. geahndet."
> 
> Ist dies vom DMV?
> 
> ...



So sieht es aus Sharpo. In der Verordnung heißt es "nicht mehr als 5 Dorsche behalten werden" und nicht anlanden. Ist ein weiterer Fehler in der Meldung, jedoch wollte ich damit noch ein wenig warten, bis ich Herrn Deterding darauf aufmerksam wollte. Der Unterschied liegt tatsächlich darin, dass dieses "behalten" sich auch auf den Zeitraum auf dem Kutter bezieht. Also meinetwegen bei einer Veranstaltung ein Angler 7 und ein anderer 3 bis zum Angelende und beim Verlassen des Kutters jeder 5 Dorsche, ist nicht rechtens.

Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind, möchte ich den DMV - die hier ja mitlesen - auf einen weiteren interessanten Punkt aufmerksam machen. Auf Facebook schreibt der Vizepräsident des DMV e.V. Marco Montieri, dass der Kapitän der MS Moret beim Treffen dabei gewesen sei und man die Meldung des DMV dort überprüfen könnte. Den Vorschlag habe ich angenommen und dort nachgeschaut. Das hat sich wirklich gelohnt, denn der Kapitän nennt andere Zahlen bezüglich der "Anlandung". Der rechnet bei seinem Kutter die möglichen Fänge der Besatzung nicht in die Quote mit rein. Er schreibt korrekt bei 12 Anglern sind 36 Dorsche bzw. 60 Dorsche möglich. Wie Herr Montieri das wohl erklären möchte. Denn die Aussagen des Kapitäns decken sich mit der Aussage aus dem Ministerium in Schwerin. Der hat wohl besser zugehört. 

Ich hätte zwei Erklärungsversuche für Herrn Montieri. Entweder der Kutter ist ein automatisiertes Schiff ohne Besatzung oder die Besatzung hat keinen gültigen Fischereischein bzw. keine Küstenkarte für MVP. |rolleyes

Ich bin mit den Jahren einiges an erschreckenden Meldungen von den Verbänden gewohnt, aber in diesem Fall fehlen mir langsam die Worte.

Nachzulesen ist das natürlich bei Facebook und auf der Seite des Kutters.

https://www.facebook.com/Deutscher-Meeresangler-Verband-eV-1897724093792503/

http://www.kutter-moret.de/

Ich bin gespannt lieber DMV wie Ihr das jetzt erklärt oder schweigt Ihr lieber weiter, anstatt endlich öffentlich zuzugeben, dass Ihr vermutlich ein wenig weiter ausgeholt habt, um Euch feiern zu lassen, was Ihr für Helden seid? Oder schreibt Ihr wieder vom Lügenboard oder wer die Fakenews verbreitet hat?

Interessant ist hierbei, dass dieses ja aus dem Gespräch mit Frau Rodust vom 24.02.2017 herrührt. Da hat der DMV ja bereits geschrieben, dass Frau Rodust sich bei Herrn Backhaus und Herrn Habeck für diese Änderung stark machen möchte. 

Ich habe bereits am 27.02.2017 Frau Rodust angeschrieben und Sie auf die EU- Rechtsverordnung aufmerksam gemacht:

_Ihnen als EU Abgeordnete sollte bewusst sein, dass weder Herr Habeck noch  Herr Backhaus rechtlich eine Möglichkeit haben, diese EU Verordnung zu verändern. Die Formulierung in der Verordnung ist sehr eindeutig, nämlich 5  (3) Dorsche pro Tag pro Angler und muss durch die Mitgliedsstaaten  umgesetzt werden. Gerne bin ich auf Ihre Erklärung gespannt, wie Herr Backhaus oder  Herr Habeck dieses ändern können._

Eine Antwort habe ich trotz Nachfrage bis heute nicht erhalten....


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Das ganze Hin und Her mit Baglimit und Schleppnetzfischern, die nicht beschränkt werden, geht mir auf den Geist. Und es ist nicht auszuhalten, wie wir Angler dabei verarscht werden.

Aber das Gezetere und besserwisserische Geschreibe einiger Moralapostel unter den Boardies, finde ich total zum Kotzen. Ich kanns einfach nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das ganze Hin und Her mit Baglimit und Schleppnetzfischern, die nicht beschränkt werden, geht mir auf den Geist. Und es ist nicht auszuhalten, wie wir Angler dabei verarscht werden.
> 
> Aber das Gezetere und besserwisserische Geschreibe einiger Moralapostel unter den Boardies, finde ich total zum Kotzen. Ich kanns einfach nicht mehr lesen.



Das würde ich so nicht stehenlassen.

Der DMV nimmt sich raus, für Meeresangler zu sprechen und versucht Einfluss auf die Politik zu nehmen, mit dem einzigen Ziel, seine Angelveranstaltungen weiter stattfinden lassen zu können. Dafür werden Alleingänge unternommen und nur um seine eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen, Absprachen getroffen, die niemanden etwas bringen und zudem wurden ja anscheinend inhaltlich falsche Meldungen veröffentlicht, da diese ja mehrfach korrigiert worden sind. 

Wenn ein Verband nach einem Gespräch mit einem Minister eine Meldung mehrfach (freiwillig?) korrigiert, auch in Bezug auf Aussagen des Ministers, darf man wohl Kritik üben und hinterfragen, oder? Glaubst Du denn wirklich, dass dieses dilettantische Verhalten des DMV - und so sehe ich das - in dem involvierten Ministerium und bei den Behörden einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen hat? Ich glaube das eher nicht. Die Ministerien und Behörden entscheiden jedoch über unser Hobby. 

Da muss man sich als Angler einfach von distanzieren! 

Wenn Fehler passieren oder man etwas falsch interpretiert, dann sollte man dazu stehen. Dann hätten die den Kritikern schon lange den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen können. Chance aber verpasst. 

Ich habe im übrigen versucht per Mail auf den DMV freundlich einzuwirken, was diesen Vorgang anbelangt und zwar sofort nach Veröffentlichung und um Korrektur gebeten. Leider ohne Erfolg!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Zitat von buttweisser  
Das ganze Hin und Her mit Baglimit und Schleppnetzfischern, die nicht beschränkt werden, geht mir auf den Geist. Und es ist nicht auszuhalten, wie wir Angler dabei verarscht werden.

Aber das Gezetere und besserwisserische Geschreibe einiger Moralapostel unter den Boardies, finde ich total zum Kotzen. Ich kanns einfach nicht mehr lesen.
Da werden wir noch einige Nerven brauchen. Wenn du Moralapostel ansprichst, musst du auch sagen welche, sonst kann nichts geändert werden. Dass viele Angler, die hier mitlesen den auftretenden Druck, für sich selber annehmen und verinnerlichen, zeugt von der Intensität, mit der sie ihr ihr Hobby ausüben. Dann wird irgendwann der Status der Hilflosigkeit erreicht. Ich bin froh, dass wir das Anglerboard haben, um hier für all diesen Problemen eine Plattform haben, wo wir uns  regelkonform austauschen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

Offtopic an:


Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass wir das Anglerboard haben, um hier für all diesen Problemen eine Plattform haben, wo wir uns  regelkonform austauschen können.


Dass bei uns zuerst nur (auch schon wieder fast 18 Jahre her) das Forum war und dann erst zum breit aufgestellten Medium mit Redaktion wurde, bedeutet natürlich entsprechenden Umgang mit Diskussionen auch und gerade in redaktionellen Artikeln wie hier.

Meinung (egal welche) ist NIE das Problem, das hat Peter gut erkannt, solange Ton stimmt und Regeln eingehalten werden.

Meist zu beanstanden:
Persönliches aufeinander losgehen, allgemein Ton/Nettiquette in der Diskussion untereinander, direktes einstellen fremder Bilder, Texte oder Grafiken (Copyright), statt zu verlinken oder sinngemäß zusammen zu fassen (nur, weils auf FB oder Youtube nicht geahndet wird, bedeutet nicht, dass es da rechtskonform wäre), Offtopic...
Offtopic aus

In diese Sinne:
*Zurück zum Thema.....*

DMV veröffentlicht nicht haltbare Meldungen, wie bei Nachfragen von uns beim Ministerium bestätigt wird, weswegen inzwischen der DMV auch schon dreimal seine Darstellung geändert hat. Allerdings ohne seine Mitglieder/Leser über diese Änderungen zu informieren. 

Weiterhin ist laut Ministerium eindeutig klar, dass auch in Mecklenburg Vorpommern eine Kutterquote beim Baglimit rechtswidrig wäre und das Baglimit pro Angler und Tag wie in der EU-Verordnung direkt gültig festgeschrieben, natürlich auch in M-V gilt.

Wer erwischt wird mit mehr als den erlaubten 3/5 Dorschen pro Tag kann wg. Owi mit einem Bußgeld bis 75.000 Euro belegt werden (einzelfallabhängig, siehe LALLF).

Ministerium klar, dass2017 weiterhin alles bleibt wie es gewesen ist.

Und der Minister erst ERWÄGT, ob er sich überhaupt für 2018 "einsetzen" will,  eine Änderung anzustreben (was er nicht selber regeln kann, reine EU-Sache, daher nur dafür einsetzen)..



			
				Ministerium schrieb:
			
		

> Minister Dr. Backhaus erwägt, sich dafür einsetzen, *dass die sich für 2017 auf den Angler beziehende Tagesfangbegrenzung *ab 2018 auf das Fahrzeug und die Anzahl der Angler je Fahrzeug beziehen wird.



*Ist doch also eigentlich alles ganz einfach und nachgewiesen:*
DMV hat irgendwas veröffentlicht, was auf unsere Nachfrage beim Ministerium falsch war.

Und daher hat der DMV dann auch schon zum dritten Mal seine Darstellung (dokumentiert) geändert.



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Wird schon mit geworben.
> http://www.kutter-moret.de/



Auch der Kutter hat inzwischen seine Darstellung geändert (laut DMV auf FB war der Kapitän auch bei der ominösen Besprechung dabei) und wirbt nicht mehr mit der falschen Darstellung der Art, wie es am Anfang auch der DMV getan hatte.


----------



## raubangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

"Und der Minister erst ERWÄGT, ob er sich überhaupt für 2018 "einsetzen" will, eine Änderung anzustreben (was er nicht selber regeln kann, reine EU-Sache, daher nur dafür einsetzen).."

Da dieses Offtopic erwähnt wurde....

Das ist immer noch Landesrecht.
Die EU kann dann aber Deutschland verklagen, wenn sie der Ansicht ist, dass Vorgaben nicht korrekt in nationales Recht umgesetzt wurden.
Aber nicht das Land.

Landesgesetze werden auch nicht durch EU-Recht gebrochen, sondern nur  überlagert, bleiben somit immer noch existent.
Gebrochen (also für ungültig erklärt und dann für immer weg) werden nur Gesetze Deutschlands.

Ich sehe aber hier keine Probleme.
Auch eine Gesamtquote eines Bootes würde ja die EU-Vorgaben der Fangmenge von 3-5 Dorschen pro Angler als Grundlage nehmen und sich somit an der EU-Vorgabe orientieren.
Und wie man eine EU-Vorgabe umsetzt, ist immer noch Aufgabe der nationalen Gesetzgeber und nicht der EU.

Offtopic Ende.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Vollkommen falsch, bitte erst informieren. 

Die EU-Verordnung gilt direkt und unmittelbar und kann durch die Länder nur verschärft, aber nicht aufgeweicht werden:


> *Artikel 7*
> *Maßnahmen für die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch in den Unterdivisionen 22-24 *
> (1) In  der  Freizeitfischerei  dürfen  in  den  Unterdivisionen  22-24  nicht  mehr  als  fünf  Exemplare  Dorsch  pro  Fischer und Tag behalten werden.
> 
> ...



Und es gibt eben KEINE Kutterquote, hat der Minister extra drauf hingewiesen. Auch nicht mit Baglimit als "Grundlage". S.o., Verordnung gilt direkt und unmittelbar. 

Die EU-Länder müssen nur festlegen, wie sie die EU-Anforderungen an Kontrollen und Strafverfolgung umsetzen, was wiederum bei uns (Bundes)Ländersache ist, weswegen das in SH und M-V auch unterschiedlich geregelt ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



raubangler schrieb:


> "Und der Minister erst ERWÄGT, ob er sich überhaupt für 2018 "einsetzen" will, eine Änderung anzustreben (was er nicht selber regeln kann, reine EU-Sache, daher nur dafür einsetzen).."
> 
> Da dieses Offtopic erwähnt wurde....
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig Raubangler. Es dürfen *pro Angler* pro Tag 5 (3) Dorsche behalten werden. Das ist keine Kutterquote. Da kann man nichts interpretieren, denn die in der EU-Verordnung festgehaltenen Ziele sind ein verbindlicher Rechtsakt, der in Deutschland 1:1 umgesetzt werden muss! In diesem Fall durch die Länder und den Bund. Eine Verordnung darf man sich nicht wie es einem gefällt auslegen, denn wir sind hier nicht bei Pippi Langstrumpf....


Sollte die Verordnung nicht umgesetzt werden, kann die EU oder ein Mitgliedsstaat ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof einleiten.


Glaubst Du wirklich, dass unsere Regierung sich wegen der Änderung einer Formulierung diesem Risiko aussetzt?


Mich wundert, dass ich diese Diskussionen um das Zusammenlegen von Fanglimits noch nie an Binnengewässern erleben musste oder gar ein Verband an seinen Gewässern diese "Lösung" öffentlich fordert und sagt "Wenn ihr mit 5 Anglern gleichzeitig angelt, dürft ihr das Limit addieren". *ICH* habe das zumindest noch nicht mitbekommen. Gerne darf man mir aber entsprechende Forderungen von Verbänden oder diese Regelungen - wenn es diese denn gibt - aufzeigen.


----------



## raubangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ....
> Sollte die Verordnung nicht umgesetzt werden, kann die EU oder ein Mitgliedsstaat ein Vertragsverletzungsverfahren vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof einleiten.
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich ja geschrieben.
Das Risiko trägt Deutschland und nicht das Bundesland, obwohl nur das Bundesland hier Gesetze erlassen darf.
Das Bundesland kann hier - frei jeder Haftung - beschliessen, was es will.

Die EU erstellt nur Vorgaben für nationale Gesetze und keine eigenen Gesetze.
Die eigentliche Interpretation der Vorgaben obliegt somit dem Gesetzgeber (hier das Bundesland).

Und wenn man die Bestimmung so umsetzt, dass jeder Angler nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Fische behalten darf (ob er sie selbst gefangen hat oder nicht), dann ist das eine lockere Umsetzung aber immer noch eine Umsetzung der EU-Vorgaben. 

Die Dänen wurden hier im Board ja auch dafür gefeiert, dass sie die Sicherheitsbestimmungen der EU für Angelkutter locker ausgelegt hatten. 
Im Gegensatz zu den Deutschen, die jedes Wort wörtlich genommen hatten.
Wurden die Dänen etwa verklagt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

eben nicht - und eben nicht "frei jeder  Haftung"....

Es geht hier nicht um EU-"Gesetz", keine "umzusetzende Bestimmung", sondern um eine direkt und unmittelbar geltende Verordnung der EU!

Bei den Dänen gings darum, dass bei denen im Gegensatz zu SH das zurücksetzen von Dorschen erlaubt ist, so dass man selektiv aussuchen kann, während in SH jeder maßige Dorsch abzuknüppeln ist. 
Das mit den Sicherheitsbestimmungen (europäische Fahrgastschiffsrichtlinie, wir berichteten) war Niederlande. 
Da gings um die Einordnung der Nordsee als Binnenmeer, so dass die NICHT betroffen waren, während Deutschland die Ostsee weiterhin als Hochsee definiert hatte, so dass die deutschen Kutter von der Richtlinie direkt betroffen waren.
Die Richtlinie gilt aber auch genauso in den Niederlanden....

Ganz anderes Konstrukt unter ganz anderen Voraussetzungen.

Einfach einmal richtig informieren, wie das funzt mit Gesetzgebung, Verordnungen etc. seitens EU, oder bei seriösen Verbänden wie dem DFV nachfragen, die damit täglich zu tun haben - siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Nachfragen bei seriösen Verbänden (u. a. DFV, Generalsekretär Dr. Breckling: _„Wir sind neugierig, wie diese Regelung in Einklang mit den unmittelbar geltenden EU-Rechtsvorschriften zu bringen ist.“_) ergaben, dass es kaum denkbar ist, dass Mecklenburg Vorpommern mit seinem Minister hier einen Weg gefunden haben könnte, um das Baglimit so auszuhebeln.


Und nicht bei Dilettanten wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH oder LAV-MeckPomm..


Es hat ja schon seinen Grund, dass das Ministerium (M-V) hier eindeutig klar gestellt hat, dass es KEINE KUTTERQUOTE gibt in 2017, und dass 2018 alles offen ist, und dass der Angler, der 2017 mit mehr wie 3/5 Dorschen erwischt wird, mit einem Bußgeld bis 75.000 Euro belangt wird.

Was der DMV hier entweder aus Dummheit oder wider besseren Wissens zuerst veröffentlicht und dann mehrmals geändert hat (auch da steht jetzt klar OWI), ist weder nachvollziehbar noch verständlich.

Gut, dass das Ministerium aus M-V hier klare Worte gefunden hat.


----------



## Sharpo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Thomas...

die EU kann das Bundesland MV nicht verklagen. Die EU wird die Bundesrepublik verklagen müssen und diese wendet sich dann an MV.

Da hat der Kollege schon recht.

Dennoch ist MV an der Vorgabe der EU gebunden.

Aber wenn er glaubt die BRD holt sich das Strafgeld von MV nicht zurück...naja träum mal weiter.

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich das kleine MV wegen ein paar Angler, wegen irgendwelchen Baglimits einiger Dorsche sich mit der BRD und EU  anlegen wird.

Wobei ja schon der Minister "einknickt"..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Nochmal:
Das Ministerium in M-V hats doch eh schon klar gestellt:
Keine Kutterquote.

Angler mit mehr wie 3/5 Dorschen sind dran, wenn sie erwischt werden.

Wo ist das Problem?

Die halten sich natürlich an die Verordnung...

Nur die Dilettanten der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, speziell der DMV, sucht nach Schlupflöchern (in meine Augen für Wettangeln auf Kuttern), die es eben nicht gibt. 
M-V-Ministerium hats doch eindeutig klar gestellt...


----------



## Sharpo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das Ministerium in M-V hats doch eh schon klar gestellt:
> Keine Kutterquote.
> 
> ...



Alles gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



bastido schrieb:


> Der einzige Sinn dieses Wunsches des DMV kann sein, bei Wettkämpfen auf dem Kutter jedem seinen Eimer hinzustellen in denen er seine Dorsche sammelt zum späteren auszählen. Beim erreichen des Bootslimits wird abgeläutet.


Mein Reden - und die Gewinnerliste veröffentlichen können ohne Anzeige, wenn einer als Sieger mehr als 3/5 Dorsche beim Wettkampf gefangen hätte..


----------



## pennfanatic (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Gibt es schon zahlen wie viele uund? welche kutter schon aufgegeben haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

nur Gerüchte. 
1 Reederei mit 2 oder 3 Kuttern und 10 Mann Personal angeblich bei Rügen..
bis jetzt unbestätigt

Ist aber hier nicht Thema, wo es um das Versagen des DMV in seiner öffentlichen Darstellung geht.


----------



## raubangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Da hat der Kollege schon recht.
> ...



Das war es dann aber auch schon mit dem Recht haben.
Habe da leider schneller geschrieben, als gedacht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

KEIN Problem, find ich super, wenn das zugegeben wird.

Stecke halt schon so jahrelang in den Themen drin und da denkt man oft nicht dran, dass andere gerade erst einsteigen in die Thematik.

Von daher ist sowas IMMER gut, wenn solche Fragen aufkommen..

Da aber ja die MV-Regierung eh NICHT vorhatte, gegen die EU-Verordnung zu verstossen oder sich auf so seltsame Dinge wie vom DMV anfangs verbreitet einzulassen (siehe Antwort Ministerium), wärs eh wurscht gewesen.

Aber gut, dass es nun klar gestellt  ist.

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung!
DANKE!


----------



## Sharpo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das war es dann aber auch schon mit dem Recht haben.
> Habe da leider schneller geschrieben, als gedacht....



Absolut.  Korrekt erkannt.  :q#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ich hatte ja bereits die Meinung der obersten Fischereibehörde in Kiel kurz dargestellt, nämlich dass die Änderung nicht mit der EU Verordnung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Das war ja "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" und ich habe noch eine offizielle Stellungnahme zur Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard angefragt. Diese habe ich soeben erhalten. Vielen Dank dafür!
_
[FONT=&quot]Laut Artikel 7 der  Verordnung (EU) 2016/1903 dürfen in der Freizeitfischerei nicht mehr als fünf  Dorsche pro Fischer und Tag behalten werden; im Zeitraum vom 1. Februar 2017 bis  zum 31. März 2017 sind es drei Dorsche pro Fischer und Tag. Diese Regelung  richtet sich unzweifelhaft an den einzelnen Angler, und nur in dieser Form ist  sie auch vollziehbar. Die Kontrolle der Einhaltung dieser Regelung ist nur  gegenüber einem individuellen Angler möglich. Wenn mehrere in Gruppen angelnde  Personen, z. B. auf Angelkuttern oder beim Gemeinschaftsfischen, ihre Bag Limits  „zusammenlegen“, wäre es unmöglich, Verstöße gegen die Norm einer einzelnen  Person eindeutig zuzuordnen. Damit wäre jedoch eine effektive  fischereiaufsichtliche Durchsetzung der EU-Verordnung unmöglich (Bsp.: 10 Angler  landen zusammen 55 Dorsche an – es ist nach deutschem Rechtssystem unmöglich,  alle 10 Angler zu bestrafen, obwohl sich möglicherweise nur einer oder zwei  nicht an das Bag Limit gehalten haben).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Die Einbeziehung der  Anglerfänge in die Quotenverordnung und letztlich die Festlegung der konkreten  Limits für 2017 basieren auf wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen zu Entnahmen in den  unterschiedlichen Segmenten der Angelfischerei auf Dorsch (Strandangler,  Angelkutter, individuelle Bootsangler). Auf der Grundlage der für diese  Anglergruppen ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag zur  nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten und die Quotenabsenkung für die  Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten. Diese Kalkulation basiert auf  individuellen Fangerträgen der Angler an der deutschen Ostseeküste, und die  Kutterangler spielen dabei aufgrund ihres hohen Anteils an der anglerischen  Gesamtentnahme eine tragende Rolle. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die bisherigen  Erhebungen haben eindeutig gezeigt, dass nicht alle Angler gleich viel fangen,  sondern dass es in allen Segmenten jeweils eine kleine Gruppe von Spezialisten  gibt, die sehr viele Dorsche fangen, während eine größere Gruppe nur wenig oder  auch keine Dorsche fängt. Die von Ihnen vorgeschlagene Auslegung des Bag Limits  würde die absolute Entnahme durch die Gruppe der Angler auf Kuttern daher  deutlich erhöhen, da die „Vielfänger“ ihre Dorsche dann auf die „Wenig- oder  Nichtfänger“ umverteilen und die mögliche Fangobergrenze voraussichtlich fast  immer ausgenutzt würde. Damit würden aber die zur Festlegung einer nachhaltigen  Bestandsbewirtschaftung getroffenen Annahmen zur anglerischen Entnahme nicht  mehr gelten, und der Bestand würde insgesamt deutlich stärker genutzt als die  wissenschaftliche Empfehlung für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung dies  nahelegt.[/FONT]_


----------



## Ørret (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Der DMV hat mittlerweile seine Meldung auf der Facebookseite und der Homepage zurückgezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Rechtlich richtig dargestellt vom Kieler Ministerium, wo ich wieder erbrechen könnte, dass es klar NICHT um Schutz der Dorsche ging, sondern dass Angler hauptsächlich für dänische Fischer verzichten sollen:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Auf der Grundlage der für diese  Anglergruppen ermittelten Durchschnittsfangmengen wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um *seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitra*g zur  nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten *und die Quotenabsenkung für die  Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten.*



Dass dann hier der DMV mit so einem nicht haltbaren Quark öffentlich rumeiert, zeigt leider einmal mehr die desaströse Kompetenz der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, hier eben speziell der DMV..

Würden die agr nichts tun, würden sie sich in meinen Augen nicht so blamieren und vor allem Anglern und dem Angeln weniger schaden..

Zur erneuten Rumeierei und Veröffentlichung des DMV sag ich nix - hätten die besser gleich auf uns gehört..


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

*Die lesen hier ALLE mit.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Meine Meinung zur neuesten Volte des DMV:
Das Schlimme ist, dass solche "Vertreter" der vielleicht noch knapp über 500.000 im DAFV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, wenn sie mit Ministern reden, sich auch als Vertreter der weiter über 4 Millionen anständiger und richtiger Angler ausgeben..

Und so bei Ministerien verbrannte Erde nicht nur für die Sport- und Angelfischer, sondern leider auch für Angler und das Angeln hinterlassen..

Wie so oft:
Hätten sie besser gleich auf uns gehört......

So bleibts wieder bei diesem Eingeständnis der Unfähigkeit und des Dilettantismus, nur weil die keine Ahnung haben, wie es in der Politik zugeht ..

Avanti Dilettanti.....

Zum erbrechen..............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rechtlich richtig dargestellt vom Kieler Ministerium, wo ich wieder erbrechen könnte, dass es klar NICHT um Schutz der Dorsche ging, sondern dass Angler hauptsächlich für dänische Fischer verzichten sollen:



Die Stelle finde ich persönlich gar nicht so interessant, da das ja nicht neues ist und das Thema ja ausreichend diskutiert wurde.

Ich finde zwei andere Textstellen viel interessanter!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]Die Kontrolle der Einhaltung dieser Regelung ist nur  gegenüber einem individuellen Angler möglich. Wenn mehrere in Gruppen angelnde  Personen, z. B. auf Angelkuttern oder beim Gemeinschaftsfischen, ihre Bag Limits  „zusammenlegen“, wäre es unmöglich, Verstöße gegen die Norm einer einzelnen  Person eindeutig zuzuordnen. Damit wäre jedoch eine effektive  fischereiaufsichtliche Durchsetzung der EU-Verordnung unmöglich [/FONT]__[FONT=&quot]_


_[/FONT]

_Dieser obige Satz ist doch ein Freifahrtschein für jedes Kleinboot! Ab zwei Anglern eine Bütt für die Dorsche und ab dafür. Wer will denn beweisen, wer das Baglimit von beiden überschritten hat...? Den Gedanken trage ich schon lange mit mir rum, war aber nicht sicher, ob das funktioniert. Wir wollten das dieses Jahr mal drauf ankommen lassen, das es ja eh noch keinem Bußgeldkatalog bei Überschreitung gibt (in S-H) |rolleyes

Diesen Satz unten finde ich in Verbindung mit der neuen Meldung des DMV ganz interessant! Der DMV schreibt, dass die neue Regelung den Kuttern helfen sollte. Ich finde, die Aussage des Melur spricht ganz deutlich eher vom Gegenteil. Denn wenn nur ein kleiner Teil von Spezialisten von der Änderung profitiert hätte, würde der andere Teil der Angler mittelfristig vermutlich wegbleiben. Dann sei die Frage erlaubt, welche Gruppe der Angler mehr Umsatzanteil hat und welche Regelung das kleinere Übel für den Tourismus ist. Ja, ich bin einer von denjenigen, die dem DMV ausschließlich Eigennutz unterstellen. Dazu stehe ich!

_


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:



[FONT=&quot]Die bisherigen  Erhebungen haben eindeutig gezeigt, dass nicht alle Angler gleich viel fangen,  sondern dass es in allen Segmenten jeweils eine kleine Gruppe von Spezialisten  gibt, die sehr viele Dorsche fangen, während eine größere Gruppe nur wenig oder  auch keine Dorsche fängt.[/FONT]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## torstenhtr (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ganz kurz dazu, Thomas hatte das auch andedeutet:

EU-Verordnungen sind verbindlich und gelten unmittelbar in jedem Mitgliedsstaat, vgl. Definition unter:
www.europarl.europa.eu/brussels/website/media/Definitionen/Pdf/Verordnung.pdf

Ausschlaggebend ist die Verordnung (EU) 2016/1903:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=CELEX:32016R1903

Eine andere Auslegung des Baglimits für die Ostsee/Dorsch ist von Seiten der Landesregierung nicht möglich. Ursächlich ist die Gemeinsame Fischereipolitik (GFP), die für Hoheitsgewässer der EU gilt.
https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp_de

Das Melur hat das gut ausgeführt, auch rein technisch ist eine Zusammenlegung nicht möglich, da die Einschränkungen für Angler auf Datengrundlage der inviduellen Fangmenge / Dorsch pro Angler berechnet wurden. Es müsste daher das Berechnungsmodell modifiziert werden; im schlimmsten Fall bedeutet das eine noch größere Einschränkung für Kutterangler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Gut zusammen gefasst, danke.


----------



## Ørret (16. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Gab es vom DMV Präsi ansatzweise so etwas wie eine Entschuldigung ? Er hat sich ja sehr über die angebliche Hetze im Board beschwert! Vermutlich traue ich da zuviel Charakter zu!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Träumer ;-)))

Mit Anstand und Rückgrat kannste in einem Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei nix werden..


----------



## Sharpo (16. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Zitat von *Fisherbandit1000* 

 
_[FONT=&quot]Die  Kontrolle der Einhaltung dieser Regelung ist nur  gegenüber einem  individuellen Angler möglich. Wenn mehrere in Gruppen angelnde   Personen, z. B. auf Angelkuttern oder beim Gemeinschaftsfischen, ihre  Bag Limits  „zusammenlegen“, wäre es unmöglich, Verstöße gegen die Norm  einer einzelnen  Person eindeutig zuzuordnen. Damit wäre jedoch eine  effektive  fischereiaufsichtliche Durchsetzung der EU-Verordnung  unmöglich 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Dies ist doch übliche Praxis...überall, muss man sich doch nichts vor machen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jeder hat sein Fanglimit erfüllt, passt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Welchen [FONT=&quot]V[/FONT]erstoß soll es gegeben haben?[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nur weil der Kollege kein Glück hatte muss [FONT=&quot]man das Angeln einstellen wenn man sein persönliches Fanglimit erreicht hat und darf die Dorsche oder auch jeden anderen Fisch [FONT=&quot]ihm nicht [/FONT]überlassen?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]D[/FONT]er Kollege wird Seekrank[FONT=&quot], kann nicht Angeln und muss leer nach Hause fahren?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]Realitätsfern...
[/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]U[FONT=&quot]nd der Knaller[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]D[/FONT]ie Behörde set[FONT=&quot]zt[/FONT] das [FONT=&quot]B[/FONT]aglimit auf 3/ 5 Dorsche [FONT=&quot]weil sie davon ausgehen[FONT=&quot], dass das Fanglimit eh nur von den wenigsten [FONT=&quot]Anglern erreicht wird?
[FONT=&quot]Wenn [FONT=&quot]nun aber die Masse das Fanglimit erreicht, dann ist es [FONT=&quot]auch nicht richtig?
[FONT=&quot]Das sind doch nur faule Kompromisse. (Naja, hier habta nen eigentlich zu hohes Baglimit, nun seid ruhig [FONT=&quot]erreichen tut ihr es eh nie...und falls doch dann kürzen wir es nächstes Jahr wieder)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]H[/FONT]eisst doch im [FONT=&quot]G[/FONT]runde, das Fanglimit muss für die Angler [FONT=&quot]eigentlich noch weiter runter.
[FONT=&quot]Eigentlich Dorsch- Angelverbot![/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]

[FONT=&quot]Hoffe man konnte m[FONT=&quot]eine [FONT=&quot]gerade kurz geschriebenen Gedanken ungefähr folgen.  [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> _[FONT=&quot]Dies ist doch übliche Praxis...überall, muss man sich doch nichts vor machen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jeder hat sein Fanglimit erfüllt, passt.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Welchen [FONT=&quot]V[/FONT]erstoß soll es gegeben haben?[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nur weil der Kollege kein Glück hatte muss [FONT=&quot]man das Angeln einstellen wenn man sein persönliches Fanglimit erreicht hat und darf die Dorsche oder auch jeden anderen Fisch [FONT=&quot]ihm nicht [/FONT]überlassen?[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> ...



Bei mir auf dem Boot ist das quasi "Pflicht", dass alle ihre Fänge in eine Bütt werfen und am Ende aufgeteilt wird. Das handhabe ich seit Jahren so und jeder meiner Kumpels weiß und akzeptiert das. Die Frage ist, was wäre wenn da bei zwei Anglern 11 Dorsche in der Bütt wären? Wird bei mir auf dem Boot nicht passieren, denn ich werde auf die Einhaltung des Baglimits achten, aber einmal probieren würde ich das wie schon erwähnt wirklich gerne mal... Das reizt mich irgendwie |rolleyes

Natürlich wird das Baglimit in der Zukunft reduziert, wenn die Angler bei den Kontrollen das Baglimit nicht erreicht haben.

Wenn keiner gegen das Baglimit verstößt und wir Angler immer nur 3 bei 5 erlaubten Dorschen bei einer Kontrolle vorweisen, würde das vermutlich schlussfolgern lassen, dass auch ein Baglimit von 3 oder 4 Dorschen keine Probleme darstellen würde. Schließlich wurde bei der Einführung auch hochgerechnet, dass lediglich 30% (?) von einem Baglimit von 5 Dorschen betroffen wären, da der Rest eh weniger Dorsche fängt. Auf dieser Hochrechnung kann die Wissenschaft dann aufbauen. Die Kontrolleure sind eventuell ja gar angehalten, bei Kontrollen die Fangmengen zu notieren und zu notieren. Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Auch Schleswig Holstein hat nochmal eindeutig klargestellt, das eine Kutterquote rechtswidrig ist und gar nicht geht, ganz nach untern scrollen:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE...E6C36CB41DD48B6A7361E3DBF#doc2060602bodyText5


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Und das noch immer im Zusammenhang damit:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja bereits die Meinung der obersten Fischereibehörde in Kiel kurz dargestellt, nämlich dass die Änderung nicht mit der EU Verordnung in Einklang zu bringen ist. Das war ja "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" und ich habe noch eine offizielle Stellungnahme zur Veröffentlichung hier im Anglerboard angefragt. Diese habe ich soeben erhalten. Vielen Dank dafür!
> ......
> wurden notwendige Reduktionen  abgeschätzt, um seitens der Angelfischerei einen angemessenen Beitrag zur  nachhaltigen Nutzung des Dorsches zu leisten* und die Quotenabsenkung für die  Berufsfischerei erträglich zu halten.*
> .............


 da bleibt nur noch erbrech...........................


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn man den von Thomas eingestellten Passus liest, sollte das nicht mehr möglich sein. Wie immer komplett praxisfern und anglerfeindlich. Warum sollen 2 Angler auf dem Boot nicht ihre eh geringe Quote ausfischen? Davon abgesehen das dann eben 2 Eimer aufgestellt werden und die Fische jeweils "gerecht" verteilt werden, einer hier einer da, egal wer die gefangen hat. Das ist doch alles nur Schikane und völliger Blödsinn. Also werden wir jetzt, wenn wir zu viert ein Boot mieten, 4 Eimer hinstellen. Vielleicht kommt noch eine Vorschrift den Namen und die Fischereischeinnummer auf den Eimer zu schreiben. Willkommen im Land der Schildbürger und Regelungswütigen.#q#q#q



Darauf muss es eigentlich hinauslaufen.....+Deckel mit Schloss damit ja keiner einen Fisch hineinlegen kann..ausser der wem der Eimer gehört.


----------



## gründler (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ist das Baglimit erreicht ist das Angeln auf Dorsch einzustellen.....


Ja aber wenn man nun auf Köhler Wittling angeln möchte und nen Pilker Gummi etc.montiert hat,kann einem das unter Umständen als Dorschmontage bezw. gezieltes Angeln auf Dorsch ausgelegt werden.  

Oder womit fangt ihr so eure Köhler und co.???

Und selbst beim Schleppen fängt man Dorsch,oder beim Spinnen auf Mefo,hat jetzt Aufseher Dorschbefreier schlechte Laune weil seine frau die Rote Armee hat, bist'e unter Umständen wieder dran.

Fazit.nach 3/5 Dorschen ab nach Hause oder auf Wurm umstellen und selbst da findet sich jemand der meint das ist ja gezieltes Dorschangeln.

#h


----------



## gründler (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



bastido schrieb:


> Auch das steht da geschrieben, wenn Du mit Wurm über potentiellen Dorschgründen angelst und schon 3/5 hast, dann biste schon dran.




Nun Definieren wir Dorschgründe.........Aufseher Dorschbefreier ist der Meinung die Abbruchkante 300m vom Strand von 3m auf 10m ist nen Dorschrevier....

Wenn man was nicht Verbieten kann räumt man eben von unten auf mit soviel Auflagen Verboten...etc. bis sich das von alleine einstellt.

Der Mensch ist nen Gewohnheitstier.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Dass da später noch "Denken" einsetzen soll, ist aber auch seeeehr optimistisch...


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



bastido schrieb:


> Denken kommt dann später.


...nanana, sehr optimistisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> OT an. Wir regen uns hier im board immer tierisch über Sanktionen, Verbote etc. auf. Wir sind es doch im Prinzip selber Schuld. Geht irgendeiner von uns mal auf die Straße um etwas dagegen zu unternehmen.


aufs Wasser zuerst mal...

Da machens die ersten schon vor (nehme an, Du bist dabei auf Fehmanrn und/oder spendest wenigstens?):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325294
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308


----------



## Sharpo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> OT an. Wir regen uns hier im board immer tierisch über Sanktionen, Verbote etc. auf. Wir sind es doch im Prinzip selber Schuld. Geht irgendeiner von uns mal auf die Straße um etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Schließen wir uns zusammen und gehen zb. in Osnabrück in die Stadtverwaltung und fragen als Eltern mal nach was der Mist soll? Nein, wir wettern nur gegen Verbände als selbst mal den Arsch hoch zu bekommen. Zum bag limit: eine Gruppe Fliegenfischer fährt hunderte Kilometer zum Fluß, bezahlt 40€ für ne Tageskarte und darf 3 Forellen mitnehmen.......da wird auch nicht diskutiert von wegen der eine hat nur eine dann kann ich doch die anderen 2 noch fangen. Fazit für mich: diese Diskussionen um Eimer, Fangquote für Kutter etc. bringen uns so absolut nicht weiter.    OT aus.



Stimmt, es wird nicht diskutiert. Ein Blick, ein nicken und schwupps landet die Forelle beim Kollegen in die Tasche.
So das am Ende beide das Limit ausgeschöpft haben.

Allg. anglerische Praxis.

Zu meinem Blub. 
Ja, wir sind alles und immer selber Schuld. Gillt für alles in der Welt.
Hör auf über Politik zu meckern. Selber Schuld..
usw.... Selber Schuld immer..


Totschlagargument!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

Ich meinte an die Demoorganisatoren, wenn Du schon kneifst und nicht kommst...

Denn hier gehts nicht um DGzRS...

Spendenkonto im verlinkten Thread


----------



## sbho (18. März 2017)

*AW: Baglimit Dorsch bleibt auch in M-V, DMV schreibt "mißverständlich"*

gleich Filet draus machen und Haut ab...   
dann kann der Fi-aufseher erstmal ne DNA machen...


----------

